# RR: 82. Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8



## Trout

*1.	Katchen, Suk, Starker	(1968)










2.	Rubinstein, Szeryng, Fournier	(1972)










3.	Beaux Arts Trio	(1967)










4.	Istomin, Stern, Rose	(1974)










5.	Rubinstein, Heifetz, Feuermann	(1950)










6.	Beaux Arts Trio	(1987)










7.	Hess, Stern, Casals	(1952)










8.	Angelich, R. Capuçon, G. Capuçon	(2003)










9.	Pires, Dumay, Wang	(1996)










10.	Eroica Trio	(2001)









*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Katchen, Suk, Starker	(1968)
2.	Rubinstein, Szeryng, Fournier	(1972)
3.	Beaux Arts Trio	(1967)
4.	Istomin, Stern, Rose	(1974)
5.	Rubinstein, Heifetz, Feuermann	(1950)
6.	Beaux Arts Trio	(1987)
7.	Hess, Stern, Casals	(1952)
8.	Angelich, R. Capuçon, G. Capuçon	(2003)
9.	Pires, Dumay, Wang	(1996)
10.	Eroica Trio	(2001)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

